# recommendable receiver for klipsch speakers!!!



## rickstar (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi, 
Im just starting up my HTS and i was wondering which receiver to go for
i just purchased Klipsch: 5.1(planning to upgrade to 7.2 in future, hopefully)
sw110(sub)
ts400(surround)
rc500(center)
rf800(tower)

what would b the best suitable receiver for this set up?
i dont think i will make use of multi-zones any time soon and 
im not particularly music listener, it will b mainly for watching movies.

Fyi, i have samsung 8000 series TV, ps3, external harddrive and computer that i would like to connect to the reciever. My current option is onkyo th-nr818 or 717, just because its on sale at bestbuy lol. 

btw, what do you think about adding another sub to this set up? would it make big difference? 
PLS PPL HELP ME!!!!


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

First off welcome to the Shack!!! What is your price range for New reciever


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

So the onkyo 818 at best buy is $1199 on website and 717 is $499...on a4l you can get the 818 for $779.00

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-Ch-THX-Certified-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Since Klipsch speakers are very efficient, you won't need much power from your receiver unless you want to play them very loud. A mid priced Onkyo or Denon will do just fine, as will a receiver from another reputable brand like Pioneer, Yamaha, Sony, etc. Many people favor Onkyo and Denon. I have had Denon receivers in my system (all Klipsch) for many years.

A bigger/better sub will almost always help. SVS and Hsu Research are popular brands, but are internet direct, meaning that you won't find them in a local store. They do have a generous trial period with returns, however.


----------



## rickstar (Dec 30, 2012)

well, my price range will b under 1000.
im not planning to play anything loud so i dont need to much power.
i had bose am10 before and i was very disappointed with the quality 
should i get an additional sub to my set?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree the Onkyo 818 is the best choce due to its XT32 room eq. You wont find a better receiver for anywhere near that price.


----------



## rickstar (Dec 30, 2012)

How about pioneer sc-1227-k over onkyo 818?
its on sale for 700$


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Because the Onkyo has the HQV Vida video processor, THX processing and Audyssey MultEQ XT32 room correction it is still the choice receiver in the $1000 or less market.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Wanting to stay under 1000 getting the 818 for $779 and I believe you get a 1yr warranty on it you could use the extra to buy another sub if you wanted


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

The Onkyo tx-nr809 can be had through Amazon right now for $457. That's an absolute steal at that price. It does have a lesser version of Audyssey than the 818 but at that price certainly worthy of consideration.


----------



## rickstar (Dec 30, 2012)

i live in canada and it goes for 900$ here at bestbuy.
what about denon?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For Canada you can get the 818 for $888 here Still a great price given how much more we usually have to pay for electronics here!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As usual, I agree with Tony.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

